# What do you do miss about your past life the most?



## retrobot (12 mo ago)

Pre DP/DR 
what do you miss the most that you had in your life? (feelings, hobbies, interests etc) 

mine would be: 
• enjoying my own company
• the vibe of a new day 
• feeling happy 

share yours!


----------



## Aridity (Jun 12, 2011)

The intense feeling of human touch, my bed touching my body. Feeling time, connection.


----------



## Chip1021 (Mar 24, 2018)

Probably nature (except for the bugs)


----------



## leminaseri (Jul 1, 2020)

Chip1021 said:


> Probably nature (except for the bugs)


cant you go to a forest?


----------



## Chip1021 (Mar 24, 2018)

leminaseri said:


> cant you go to a forest?


It’s not that I lack the ability to physically be in nature, it just lacks the sensory experience that it used to be.


----------



## ThoughtOnFire (Feb 10, 2015)

Feeling a consistent sense of self that doesn't require constant monitoring and existential upkeep.


----------



## coolwhip27 (Mar 14, 2015)

Aridity put it very poetically. As I read it I could almost feel it. I miss the feeling of being grounded in time, without being a confused mess in my head.


----------



## endure (7 mo ago)

Being free to be me, and listening to music... feeling a cornucopia of emotion.


----------



## user1111 (6 mo ago)

The vibe. I remember in 2020 and 2021 i would wake up early just to play roblox or something. That was probably the best vibe bruh. Yeah.


----------



## Grindelwald (Jul 22, 2017)

Literally everything.

Just being alive.


----------

